# Armarkat!



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Checking out the new cat tree~


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

Awesome tree!!! Is book always that crazy or is it catnip induced? I love the ring on the top, they can perform their own little tricks  

Do you leave the toys attached? I read a lot of reviews that said their kitties got their tails/legs tangled in the elastic, so it scared me and i never put them on mine.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

SB is so sleek!!!!

Just a tiny cameo by MowMow - does he use it when SB isn't hogging it?

One dangling toy is still on my new tree, the other one lasted about 20 minutes....


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I'll let the toys stay until I see an issue. No Nip. Just spastic cat.

The moment Book isn't around MowMow is all over it.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

It's a hit! I love how book just splays himself all over the perches.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Awesome tree. Love the video.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Your little **** Spawn is growing up to be a Classic Pocket Panther, so sleek and shiny.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

That was really cool. Can't wait for mine to arrive.


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

Love this video. Book is so gorgeous! I love how he whips his tail. Apple does similar. When he climbed up into the loop (that feature is great!) he was absolutely being ridiculous in the same way that Apple is. What a little showman.  He & Apple must never meet. I fear for the world if they did. LOL

And MowMow is such a gorgeous boy. It was so nice of him to visit in this video.


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

Awe, such a pretty kitty!! He is such a character, love how he just completely takes over lol. Hopefully MowMow gets his turn too!

Gld to see you're back at home Krissy, I am sure your boys are happy to have you back


----------



## robert4301 (Aug 27, 2011)

Book can really boogie! Excellent choice of music here.


----------

